
Tim Cook Changes Twitter Name to 'Tim Apple' After President Trump's Name Flub - devy
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/03/07/tim-cook-twitter-name-tim-apple/
======
afandian
Great to see a playful response to your president.

But you can only see the Apple logo in his display name and bio on an Apple
product because they used a special symbol. The rest of us have to put up with
a Unicode unknown character box. The arrogance of it.

Firefox on Android: [https://imgur.com/a/yEdfHB4](https://imgur.com/a/yEdfHB4)

~~~
HocusLocus
Non-language Unicode characters are a tool of the Technical Illuminati to
coerce us into using emoticons instead of native language words in literature
and communications. Eventually they'll be able to issue font updates to
'change' published literature in place.

"We have always been at war with [0110 Eurasia 1001]."

[Unicode update]

"We have always been at war with [0110 Eastasia 1001]."

------
kemalg
Unfortunately, timapple.com was registered in 2013 by a real Tim Apple.
[https://dofo.com/timapple.com](https://dofo.com/timapple.com)

~~~
devy
Interesting. I just learned that.[1] I wonder why Apple hasn't apply it to be
accepted into the general unicode code points.

[1]: [https://emojipedia.org/apple-logo/](https://emojipedia.org/apple-logo/)

